# Excavation and Shoring



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I did a 14' sewer on thurday and friday of last week(covered it up 5 pm friday, just to barely beat the rain). I had a similar thing happen to me. A rat fell into my 14' hole, only difference, it ended up being his grave.....


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

UH where is the cage after 48" in depth or cut back sides for OSHA,,, tisc tisc.

Glad the toad made it.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GAN said:


> UH where is the cage after 48" in depth or cut back sides for OSHA,,, tisc tisc.
> 
> Glad the toad made it.


:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Will said:


> I did a 14' sewer on thurday and friday of last week(covered it up 5 pm friday, just to barely beat the rain). I had a similar thing happen to me. A rat fell into my 14' hole, only difference, it ended up being his grave.....


If you entered a hole like that and CalOsha rolled up on you , you would be leaving in hand cuffs.

I not saying I never did it, but the price is to high ( death and / or fines ) for me to risk at this stage of my life.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I dug it wide and it was me in the hole. Screw OSHA anyway


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> I dug it wide and it was me in the hole. Screw OSHA anyway


Good luck to ya...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Good luck to ya...


Thanks. Just takes some competence....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

All the competence in the world doesn't defend against a freak deal occurring.

14' hole dug with out being sloped could be a potential deep grave regardless of how hard the soil is. 

That hole is no where near wide enough for that depth, if it happens to flake off there's no stopping it.

Putting OSHA regs aside, why would you put yourself in that type of a situation?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> Thanks. Just takes some competence....


You Betcha...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Thanks. Just takes some competence....


With all due respect Will, at the bottom of every cave-in is a dead competent man. I have been where I shouldn't as well but that doesn't make it safe.

That 14' hole would have been a great place for hydraulic shoring.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> You Betcha...


Those pics hit close to home...

My wife's best friend at work lost her boyfriend and his father in a cave in while digging at close to those depths.

His dad was in the ditch, un sloped and not in a trench box, it caved in and buried them both alive.

They both died with their mouths open and their lungs full of dirt..

They left behind kids and grand kids respectively. A little more COMPETENCE and taking that extra time to stair step the ditch back or get in a trench box would have saved their lives..

The sad part is a box was on site just to the right of their trench, they chose not to use it because a storm was coming and they were in a rush.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> All the competence in the world doesn't defend against a freak deal occurring. 14' hole dug with out being sloped could be a potential deep grave regardless of how hard the soil is. That hole is no where near wide enough for that depth, if it happens to flake off there's no stopping it. Putting OSHA regs aside, why would you put yourself in that type of a situation?



Hard to see things from a pic I wasn't in much danger. I do it again.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Will said:


> I dug it wide and it was me in the hole. Screw OSHA anyway



Dug it wide is not the same as tapering the hole.

I have been about 18' in the ground without a cage hand tapping a clay sewer some 25 years ago. I shake my head today.

Since then I have been on two jobs where a guy got buried, one didn't make it.

Easy to say until someone gets hurt,,,,,


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Will said:


> Hard to see things from a pic I wasn't in much danger. I do it again.


I can guarantee you at 14' depth the hole isn't wide enough. You've got a ladder standing straight up in the ditch, that tells me you aren't wide enough.

For every 4' down its 4' out.

Your do it again could be your last, it won't take but one.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> I can guarantee you at 14' depth the hole isn't wide enough. You've got a ladder standing straight up in the ditch, that tells me you aren't wide enough. For every 4' down its 4' out. Your do it again could be your last, it won't take but one.


It's my call. I felt safe and would do it again. If it makes you nervous don't do it. Sewer work probably isn't for you. Doesn't bother me cause I made sure to make it safe


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with the other. Myself and my guys have all walked away jobs where we have been called for a Jetter or camera and shown up to a hole like that. It's not that sewer work isn't for someone, that's an unsafe hole and I have seen DIY guys rent a machine and dig safer

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Will said:


> It's my call. I felt safe and would do it again. If it makes you nervous don't do it. Sewer work probably isn't for you. Doesn't bother me cause I made sure to make it safe


Lol

I've dug ditches to that depth and laid 18" weld pipe in it... And i could drive a Volvo 58 into the trench.A sewer line is child's play.

Your right it's your call, your call is going to get yourself buried alive

Your lack of safety training shows in the picture and by your comments. 

My guess is your young in the trade and don't realize how dangerous cave ins are. 

If you had someone working with you and he got in the ditch you think is safe to plumb in, and it caved in due to improper shoring and YOU dug it and said screw OSHA, could you live with that?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When I was younger I stayed out of situations like that not wanting to be killed in a trench collapse placing my wife and children in a position where they are a burden on society collecting an entitlement...

Now that I'm older I stay out of situations like that because I want to stick around long enough to get some of my money back...

So why would someone want to willingly go into a hole like that?:blink::whistling2:

I know you are a business owner and I'm just a piss-ant employee, but if you ordered me into the hole that would be our last words ever... I hope you don't do that to your employees...:whistling2:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Simple solution is buy a box and charge to use it. Win win situation

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Everyone acts like a big man on the web and thinks there **** don't stink. You know nothing about me like I know nothing about you. You know nothing about my job either yet you think you have all the answers. I'm not going to sit here and argue with you over something that won't go anywhere. Let's get back on topic and stop high jacking the thread. I'm not going to do a pointless argument with someone on a computer screen.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Will said:


> Everyone acts like a big man on the web and thinks there **** don't stink. You know nothing about me like I know nothing about you. You know nothing about my job either yet you think you have all the answers. I'm not going to sit here and argue with you over something that won't go anywhere. Let's get back on topic and stop high jacking the thread. I'm not going to do a pointless argument with someone on a computer screen.


You posted the picture..

Your right I don't know you, but I know your going to get you or someone killed doing work like that.

Sorry we don't jump on your band wagon of unsafe working conditions.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I was working in a trench once, only waist deep so shoring wasn't required. It collapsed on me up to my upper thigh. Before that day I thought cave ins were a joke. I couldn't move and had to be dug out with the backhoe. I saw first hand how those could kill you. I wouldn't go in a hole like that without the proper gear, ever. Following those rules doesn't make you a pussy, it makes you realize how valuable life is. 

A hole that deep is safe, and no big deal right up until the moment it isn't. Then you're dead. I hope it's worth it to save a few bucks on shoring or stepping the ditch.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I know this first hand was working a summer job with a pipe laying co working in trench over 10 ft deep we did have a trench box had to step out if box to lift end of pipe to go into other pipe and in a split second had to dive into trench box as the whole side wall of dirt and stone gave way and moved the metal trench box ! thank god we had it otherwise it would of been all over . Never take safety got granted


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Whose sewer is worth trading for your life? No one's.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Moved posts.

This topic is too big to be tied to the other thread.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Will said:


> It's my call. I felt safe and would do it again. If it makes you nervous don't do it. Sewer work probably isn't for you. Doesn't bother me cause I made sure to make it safe


Really ?
How ? All I see is a 14' deep hole .


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

When I was younger I ran a sewer line in a ditch 27 feet deep it was sloped back at a 40 deg angle, one pebble rolled off the top and at a blink of a eye I was waist deep in dirt. Never go into a unsecured hole! It could be your last time doing so. Even when you follow the rules it is dangerous just like the time I was talking about,but when you don't you are just being careless .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We use these whenever slopes and benches are not practical.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will-

I was on a job in Chicago a few years ago, they were 6 feet down and cut corners, no shoring no step. guy was crouched down sides collapsed down and buried him. A "Screw OSHA" owner like yourself decided that he could dig him out with a machine. Half of him came out of the hole with 4th bucket. The fire department got the rest. 

If you're a business owner, you have a responsibility to make sure you do things correctly and safely. 

I hope you don't have any employees to endanger.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I know Will personally. He is not as careless as the "screw OSHA" comment might imply even though the pic is making all of us nervous for him. He is a good plumber and a great man. Truthfully, many of us have been where he is. The difference is we may not have had 15 different plumbers from across the country pounce on us about it.

In my case, thoughts of mortality became more common than in my youth so I changed the way I approach excavation. I am far from a saint on the issue but I have come to have faith in the fact that Mr. Ditch is stronger and less forgiving than Mr. Biz. We attend annual trench safety seminars, cut back trenches, provide ladders for egress, wear hardhats and high visibility vests, and use hydraulic shoring.

Will, it just requires a different approach to the job. It is not a matter of anyone being hot shiot on the keyboard. We (especially me) don't want you to be the next headline.

No offense intended so please take care and be safe.

Rule #1 for excavation:
Everyone that meets for breakfast, must be able to meet for dinner.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I know Will personally. He is not as careless as the "screw OSHA" comment might imply even though the pic is making all of us nervous for him. He is a good plumber and a great man. Truthfully, many of us have been where he is. The difference is we may not have had 15 different plumbers from across the country pounce on us about it. In my case, thoughts of mortality became more common than in my youth so I changed the way I approach excavation. I am far from a saint on the issue but I have come to have faith in the fact that Mr. Ditch is stronger and less forgiving than Mr. Biz. We attend annual trench safety seminars, cut back trenches, provide ladders for egress, wear hardhats and high visibility vests, and use hydraulic shoring. Will, it just requires a different approach to the job. It is not a matter of anyone being hot shiot on the keyboard. We (especially me) don't want you to be the next headline. No offense intended so please take care and be safe. Rule #1 for excavation: Everyone that meets for breakfast, must be able to meet for dinner.


Hammering him, and anyone else might just stick in his head next time he decides to cut a corner to save time. Maybe it won't change the way he does anything, but someone else reading it might take notice.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Will, it just requires a different approach to the job. It is not a matter of anyone being hot shiot on the keyboard. We (especially me) don't want you to be the next headline.
> 
> No offense intended so please take care and be safe.
> 
> ...


Zackly! :thumbup:


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

If I get them next week we will be installing 3 basins,1 is 5' x 12' and 2 are 4' x 12',we've got a guy coming Friday to do a custom rental trench box quote and all 3 of them surround a column on 3 sides that will be near 30' tall sitting on a 10' x 10' x 3 'pad,it's gonna be a big hole.I'll try and shoot some photos.i will not go in a hole that deep that's not boxed, sloped or at least stepped/shelved 2' for every 4' down and I have literally been in thousands of trenches in my life and have no plans or desire to die in one.


----------



## Absaroka Joe (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr. Rogers, maybe you should consider just having that picture taken down. I can't see any benefit to you for leaving it on the internet. And someone with a grudge might use it to cause trouble.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe use these instead...

Kennicott Mine Collapse....


----------



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey there guys,what brand are those aluminum shoring units and are they hydraulic ? They appear to be some type of mechanical adjustable unit that may be a good fit for my trench needs.
Any info on them would be appreciated !


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.gme-shields.com/image-gallery/hydraulic-shoring/


----------



## PuttyTruck (Apr 28, 2013)

That's just it. All these strangers posting garbage without one single pic of any ground work or any work.

Please direct me to Redwood's or RW's ground work (or any) photos. 

Will probably knows his area's dirt.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

PuttyTruck said:


> That's just it. All these strangers posting garbage without one single pic of any ground work or any work.
> 
> Please direct me to Redwood's or RW's ground work (or any) photos.
> 
> Will probably knows his area's dirt.


You've got to be as intelligent as your posts are...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PuttyTruck said:


> That's just it. All these strangers posting garbage without one single pic of any ground work or any work.
> 
> Please direct me to Redwood's or RW's ground work (or any) photos.
> 
> Will probably knows his area's dirt.


Puddy truck.. you been directed to intro section many times and ya still havnt done it.. so what's your problem?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Puddy truck.. you been directed to intro section many times and ya still havnt done it.. so what's your problem?


If he's got a woody towards me the only question is which of about 2 or, 3 people it is that came back socked up....:whistling2:

Been down that road enough times to see the pattern...
JayRad Dat You?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My spidey sense says it is...
Especially when you added RW to your folks you've got a woody for list...
I know that grilling he gave you about running an illegal plumbing business in Michigan as a journeyman with no business license over on the other forum wasn't fun..:no:
We'll have to call in daddy the police chief to to investigate the situmification...:laughing:


----------



## PuttyTruck (Apr 28, 2013)

Redwood said:


> My spidey sense says it is...
> Especially when you added RW to your folks you've got a woody for list...
> I know that grilling he gave you about running an illegal plumbing business in Michigan as a journeyman with no business license over on the other forum wasn't fun..:no:
> We'll have to call in daddy the police chief to to investigate the situmification...:laughing:


lol---I was born and raised on the Bridgeport's east side, ya know homie? I can spot a phony a mile away.

I didn't see any work pics from you. Nothing at all.

I just noticed where this thread is....Plumbing Safety...durrrrup...okay.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PuttyTruck said:


> lol---I was born and raised on the Bridgeport's east side, ya know homie? I can spot a phony a mile away.
> 
> I didn't see any work pics from you. Nothing at all.
> 
> I just noticed where this thread is....Plumbing Safety...durrrrup...okay.


Phew, I wouldn't know anyone from that backside orifice of Connecticut...
But congrats on the guess JayRad...

The mods should call in Chief Bob to investigate this situation...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbkrazyca said:


> Hey there guys,what brand are those aluminum shoring units and are they hydraulic ? They appear to be some type of mechanical adjustable unit that may be a good fit for my trench needs. Any info on them would be appreciated !


the hydraulic units are nice but I think they have a depth limit of 7.5 feet. They might have heaver duty ones but I would check that fact out before buying.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> If you entered a hole like that and CalOsha rolled up on you , you would be leaving in hand cuffs.
> 
> I not saying I never did it, but the price is to high ( death and / or fines ) for me to risk at this stage of my life.


 In Quebec 30 000 dollar fine no shoring box,2 weeks ago 37 year old got buried died later in the hospital,safety first,saves you money and more importantly your life


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www.wtvm.com/story/23257555/two-construction-workers-trapped-in-cave-in-at-apartment-complex

This is what happens when you slip up and take the easy way out. James was my first Master Plumber that I worked under. It could happen to anyone.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*from way back*



Will said:


> I did a 14' sewer on thurday and friday of last week(covered it up 5 pm friday, just to barely beat the rain). I had a similar thing happen to me. A rat fell into my 14' hole, only difference, it ended up being his grave.....



Do a tag search ... in the search box enter "cave in"


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PuttyTruck said:


> That's just it. All these strangers posting garbage without one single pic of any ground work or any work. Please direct me to Redwood's or RW's ground work (or any) photos. Will probably knows his area's dirt.


I don't need to post a picture of my work to spot a potentially deadly OSHA violation. Perhaps instead of puffing up your chest,you should pay attention in your next safety class. The life you save may be your own. I will admit I haven't always followed the rules but, I sure as hell won't defend doing it as a good or safe thing. Now that I'm a husband and father I wouldn't get in a trench that isn't sloped or boxed properly. The risk isn't worth it. Tell me again how a picture of my work would change ANYTHING I've said.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I think putty truck is Jerrod. Did you take your masters yet Jerrod?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I think putty truck is Jerrod. Did you take your masters yet Jerrod?


Nah not Jerrod, it's Jarrad.... I call him Jayrad...
If Chief Bob & Lesa were living in Bilgeport, CT's east side when they hatched him it would account for the Hoodie Rat spelling of his name....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hey now. That's how I spell my name !!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Well said. It's nothing to be proud of. There's a reason they have dig laws nowadays. What's sad is people had to die for them to be put in place yet still the easy route is sometimes taken. Well a good drinking buddy of mine was taken a few weeks back from just this kinda of stuff. The builder was too cheap to reinforce or shore the ditch and two local plumbers are now dead. It sucks abs nobody thinks it will happen to them but if you roll the dice long enough you crap out and I'm pretty sure the few minutes of life you have left, immobilized by hundreds of pounds of dirt, slowly dying of asphyxiation is, in the end worth cheating the laws. Every time I finish a job in James neighborhood I think about getting a couple cold tall boys to shoot the s**t over but that isn't gonna happen anymore. Its a real bummer man.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

JDGA80 said:


> Well said. It's nothing to be proud of. There's a reason they have dig laws nowadays. What's sad is people had to die for them to be put in place yet still the easy route is sometimes taken. Well a good drinking buddy of mine was taken a few weeks back from just this kinda of stuff. The builder was too cheap to reinforce or shore the ditch and two local plumbers are now dead. It sucks abs nobody thinks it will happen to them but if you roll the dice long enough you crap out and I'm pretty sure the few minutes of life you have left, immobilized by hundreds of pounds of dirt, slowly dying of asphyxiation is, in the end worth cheating the laws. Every time I finish a job in James neighborhood I think about getting a couple cold tall boys to shoot the s**t over but that isn't gonna happen anymore. Its a real bummer man.


Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## PuttyTruck (Apr 28, 2013)

Sand collapses on kid and kills him.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/sand-pile-collapses-kills-year-wash-boy-20745133


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow just wow.

The other day some guy was digging on the street 10ft trench during the week no permits. We got called to do a Jetter for him. I can't understand how people take chances like this. How do they not get caught?? I can't do stuff like that. Call me a chicken. I rather have people says that guy is a pussy than that pussy died in that trench. Just saying :no:


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

30$ an hour ..... I will do anything. .........yee haw...... 

There also needs to be a sniffer for toxic gasses - and that is confined space. .


----------



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I have a close friend...and yes he is competent, who was working in a trench that fell in on him. He had to be dug out and has been living with very severe injuries since then. 

We all do things on job sites that might not be safe, but open trenches are just graves waiting for a body.

I just want all you fellas to be safe out there working....its not worth the chance.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

It's an old thread but all the competence in the world can't control a freak deal from happening.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> We use these whenever slopes and benches are not practical.


 hey i like thw looks of those where did u get them ?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

budders said:


> hey i like thw looks of those where did u get them ?


 nvm i see u already posted where u got them


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

I would rather take a beat down on this site than have my family take it for me if something were to happen to me. None of us are saints but we are a little wiser with time and experience. I am sure you are a good plumber and the people here probably care that you are not the next news story. This hits home for a lot of us don't take it personal. Good Luck in all that you do but be safe next time.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i got buried alive about 6 years ago this week. 5' deep trench in red clay. it gets dark and quiet real quick. they dug me out and i gave my wife a mothers ring that night 2 weeks early for her birthday just in case i got a blood clot and didnt make it. it sucks and i now hate trenches. i have been in 30' deep making the unsafe connection and said f the hard hat, closed casket if i die in this one. its not worth it.:no::no:a lot more more to the story about the true character of your bosses after this happens, but not going there:no:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://wiat.com/2014/09/02/coroner-identifies-man-killed-in-hole-collapse-in-birmingham/ its sad but happens somewhere seems like every week


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

me and my sore body are counting my blessings again. it always hits home when it happens to someone you know or yourself


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

This is not 100% osha legal with the shoring. I am doing between 2-4 sewer and water laterals a day for residential homes. We do not do the excavating so my issues are to compromise what's OK to go down in trench with diggers as they are pressed for time as well. More dirt for them to take out equals more time. 1 digger does a home a day. Usually it's not 100% safe per osha but this picture is about how it's shored. Sometimes 4x4 steps too!! If I do not feel comfortable going down in a ditch and they won't shore, I say OK see you later, tomorrow might work better? We also wear hi-vis vests and hard hats. This box is aluminum so if you want to move it down the ditch it has to be picked up and then moved. Cannot drag aluminum. That's the only downfall. But so far so good. I never get to comfortable with myself and am always on my toes even with the shoe. We got pinched by osha last year, after an eight year stretch without a box averaging 10 laterals a week.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

About 12 feet deep from sidewalk grade


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Will said:


> Everyone acts like a big man on the web and thinks there **** don't stink. You know nothing about me like I know nothing about you. You know nothing about my job either yet you think you have all the answers. I'm not going to sit here and argue with you over something that won't go anywhere. Let's get back on topic and stop high jacking the thread. I'm not going to do a pointless argument with someone on a computer screen.


I don't know any train surfers either but when I see pics of them I know they're doing something dangerous. It may not be the purpose of the post but if it's wrong it's wrong.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> About 12 feet deep from sidewalk grade


looks pretty safe don't forget your escape ladder.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

So, you don't tamp your gravel before setting pipe in place? That's odd


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> So, you don't tamp your gravel before setting pipe in place? That's odd


depends on what type of backfill 1 inch doesn't require it.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> looks pretty safe don't forget your escape ladder.


You can barely see the ladder, but it is by the red bag. I think I moved it up to run the h20 line. Osha stickler for 3 feet of ladder above grade. I always remember the 3,4,5, rule
3 ladder rungs high. 4' benches. And 5' trench requires protective measures (trench box, hydraulic shoring, etc.) Also first bench should be 8' horizontal and then 4 up 4 over for b type soils (45 degrees ) which no one does.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

KoleckeINC said:


> So, you don't tamp your gravel before setting pipe in place? That's odd


Pipe is layed on undisturbed soil. Digger pretty good at making it an 1/8" to 1/2" pitch. Then 3/4" (minimum size stone in WI) and/or pea gravel is used to carefully bed pipe. Then once in packed under and around pipe. My personal pet peeve is having a solid base. I always check pipe by walking on it and make sure there is NO spongeeness to it and is solid. More stone on top to cover and the rest is literally history. I've been to one sewer dig up in an occupied home because of poor bedding which resulted in collapsed pipe. Once dug it was poop soup. I am not going to have that happen on my work. If the trench is dug like cap I'll have them throw some stone in first to have trench at a reasonable even slope then repeat process as said above.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Well here is another trench collapse. No matter how many ladders you have, often you don't have the time to use them.

This dude was very lucky, trapped for hours and is still alive in critical condition today.

http://www.kmov.com/story/28965660/man-pinned-under-debris-after-car-crash-causes-wall-to-collapse .

The link I see talks about a crash, don't know why, nothing in the news on that. I think it was just a failure of being shored.........


----------

